# Bizarre orifice in Tecumseh carb 1432 (on 8hp)



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

I just completed a 'freshening' of my thrower - scraper blade, shoes, belts, plug, grease/lube, friction wheel, gear/engine oil, differential and all other adjustments. ...So I figure I'd give it a dry run. I started it and ran for maybe 5 seconds then died and would not start again! I took the carb off, cleaned/rebuilt and in the process came across what is shown in the picture below. BUT at the time I just took a pic. I then did a pressure test and was able to verify air escaping by bubbles. Then I did what I thought was a repair using PC7 without having looked at it under magnification. It is only now that the repair is done and I checked my before/after pics at magnification I see that it is NOT a defect....sure looks to me like a purposely drilled hole and maybe I plugged something I shouldn't have. HAS ANYONE EVER SEEN SUCH A THING??


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That's the atmospheric vent; the bowl is at atmosphere resulting in a pressure differential relative to the venturi (vacuum).


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Yep, that's the bowl vent. If you ever get a bad float, the gasses pisses out of it pretty good.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

nothing to see here, folks. move along


----------



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Thank goodness knowledgable replies came quick !! PC7 was far from curing and removed and verified it is breathing again LMAO*


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Good job doctor, glad you were able to resuscitate the patient.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

It happens to all of us at some point or other


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Clear, it's a good rhythm.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The fun part with those vents is that if the bowl is NOT vented, it becomes air locked and not enough fuel can get in to float the float so it will blow fuel out the main jet. You'll take it apart over and over, swearing and cursing trying to fix the float valve. Ask me how I know


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

opcorn: Yup, it's the vent.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

You gotto to appreciate a properly vented orifice!!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

nwcove said:


> You gotto to appreciate a properly vented orifice!!


I vent far more regularly than most!!!! Wait, what are we talking about?


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

See Taryl Dactal's video on YouTube regarding the Tecumseh carbitraitor rebuild. Warning... You need a sense of humour .


----------

